
SourceWeb: A C/C++ source code indexer and navigator - vmorgulis
http://rprichard.github.io/sourceweb/
======
guruz
There's a similar tool here which is running inside the web browser:

[http://code.woboq.org/llvm/clang/include/clang/AST/ASTContex...](http://code.woboq.org/llvm/clang/include/clang/AST/ASTContext.h.html#_ZNK5clang10ASTContext15getTypeDeclTypeEPKNS_8TypeDeclES3_)

[https://code.woboq.org/](https://code.woboq.org/)

[https://woboq.com/codebrowser.html](https://woboq.com/codebrowser.html)

~~~
nephyrin
Mozilla's DXR deserves a look as well

[https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/](https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/)

[https://github.com/mozilla/dxr](https://github.com/mozilla/dxr)

~~~
TACIXAT
Source Navigator is a non-web source code viewer.

[http://sourcenav.sourceforge.net/](http://sourcenav.sourceforge.net/)

------
pedram_hadjian
I have been looking for good code navigation in vim and find it weird, that
ctags and scope is oftentimes advertised, as it only does index symbol names.

If two different c++ classes use the same identifier for a member and you even
fully qualify it in a .cpp definition (e.g. A::Temp and B::Temp), ctags/cscope
still just picks the earliest occurrence of Temp.

Using the clang parser is the obvious thing to do (Qt Creator now has a plugin
like this). The real downside to the linux command line tools I found (clic,
rtags) is, that you need to provide compiler invokations for all .cpp files to
the tools. With cmake, this is easy (call it with
-DCMAKE_EXPORT_COMPILE_COMMANDS=ON), but with plain make files, this is pain
(specially, if you don't want to setup the whole dependencies): if it doesn't
compile, you can't parse.

I would love to see a "parse what is possible", because I'd like to learn from
source by running "apt-get source ..." and navigating through parts, that I am
interested in without trying to compile everything. Best example for source, I
don't want to compile is the Android source code (AOSP). Am I missing
something?

~~~
ryanprichard
SourceWeb needs a list of C++ invocations (compile_commands.json), but it
ignores compiler errors, so I'm not sure how precise the invocations need to
be. If all the C++ source files in a directory were naively listed, the index
might still be useful. I've never actually done that, though -- I normally use
the sw-btrace tool to build the JSON file.

The indexer comes up with a globally-unique name for each "symbol" it indexes.
This turned out to be a hard problem for things like templates and macros. The
indexer names static functions by prepending a filename, e.g.
"bio_ssl.c/ssl_write". For local variables, it also appends a file offset.
With templates/macros, it can determine that a single identifier corresponds
to arbitrarily many different symbols, and when you right-click that
identifier in the GUI, it attempts to show them all in a popup menu, which
fills the entire screen.

------
i336_
IMO, this is less interesting than the tiny little homemade screencast app
powering the part at the top of the page.

Its FPS is so fast I knew there was some magic going on behind the scenes, so
I poked it.

Turns out there are a bunch of JSON arrays that cross-references x,y
coordinates with PNG files, and a tiny player to "render" these in realtime.

The tidbits are right there in the element inspector.

~~~
vmorgulis
Good point!

The screencasting tool from the same author:

[https://github.com/rprichard/x11-canvas-
screencast](https://github.com/rprichard/x11-canvas-screencast)

------
ausjke
This looks really interesting, source-navigator has not been actively
developed for years, source-insighter is windows-only, eclipse etc is just too
heavy for code navigator.

however the 0.1 release is done on 2013.5.6 and that is it, not much
development was done since then. Also the 'apt-get' list for compiling simply
failed (could not find those packages) on debian 8.

while I really like a light-weight source code navigator,this one needs lots
of work it seems.

~~~
aethertap
The master branch worked without issue for me on ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10. I had
to install clang-3.6 and libclang3.6-dev, if that helps.

~~~
ryanprichard
Someone just sent a patch this morning upgrading it to Clang 3.7, which is
available in the Ubuntu 15.10 repository, but not earlier. There are also
official x64 llvm.org binaries for 14.04 that work.

I don't actually use the program on a daily basis, but I do pull it out on
special occasions. Most recently I used it while tracking down
[https://github.com/atom/electron/issues/3380](https://github.com/atom/electron/issues/3380).
It's helpful because Electron/Chromium is big and I'm unfamiliar with the
code.

~~~
ausjke
Just built it on 15.10 and it will segfault when I do "sourceweb index" but
will run fine "sourceweb ./index", seems like a path is mandatory.

All in all this is not as feature complete as source navigator, which is old
but works for me better still.

------
KayEss
Nice. I've been wanting something like this. I can imagine using this as a
starting point to hack something up with as it appears to have examples for
all of the bits I was thinking was going to be hardest :)

Hopefully it'll mean I can forget about doxygen.

------
jhasse
Awesome! Would be cool if this could be integrated into Atom.

------
castratikron
Might be cool. I'd like to see how it compares with cscope.

------
mellery451
looks interesting, but I'd rather have a tool that exposes a data API so that
it can be plugged into vim/emacs

~~~
Arkanosis
I think you're looking for rtags:
[https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags](https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags)

~~~
martincmartin
+1 for RTags. I recently got it working, and have been enjoying actually
navigating through C++ code. Plus, it can do things like show you preprocessor
output, show all places where a function is called, show all implementations
of a virtual function, complete symbols, show byte offsets of fields, etc.

~~~
jhdevos
Any idea what the best vim plugin for rtags is? I see there are several...

~~~
jguegant
YCM is good for vim too:
[https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe](https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe)

It uses Clang for C/C++/Objective-C/Objective-C++ and exposes itself as a
server usable from vim, emacs, sublime ...

